# Surrogacy after failed IVF's / early mc



## SallyPow (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi

We have so far had 9 failed IVF's including 2 mc's and have been thinking about surrogacy for a while.

I have a history of immune issues as I've had ulcerative colitis (now have a j-pouch), over active thyroid and raised thyroid antibodies.  We have had 17 good embryos put back and also seen other embryos continue to blastocyst in the lab, our embryologist has seen a lot of our embryos and there is no obvious development issue however I'm also aware this is no guarantee that they are viable.

My question is how do you decide what to do for the best when you haven't been given a reason for the failures.

Does anybody have any experience of failed IVF's and then went on to surrogacy with their own eggs and had success.  (I'm 37 and my husband is 41).

My other concern is as as we live in Cornwall I wonder if we would struggle to find a surrogate because we aren't very central in location.  I think I may have seen a few threads about a surrogacy ******** page, does anybody know how I could join.

Thank you very much for reading.

Sal & Mart xxx


----------



## claire1983 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Sal, I'm sorry I cannot answer your questionn as we are in the same boat! I have been wondering the same thing myself as although we always produce good quality embryos we have never had even a hint of a BFP   (Immune issues and DQ alpha match). I have just started stims as my auntie has offered to be a GS    Looking to transfer approx easter weekend.......so with a bit of luck we may be able to answer your question with good news shortly??!!


----------

